# BEAUTY



## allycand (Apr 11, 2020)

my ETL only scheduled me for one day.. we had a sub ETL and she’d schedule me monday-friday to close.. do you think my ETL doesn’t like me? i’m worried


----------



## Yetive (Apr 11, 2020)

My store cut most of the beauty hours.  They are doing SFS/OPU or GA.  Tell your ETL that you want to work.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 11, 2020)

My guess is beauty doesn't have a lot of hours bc it's not selling right now. Definitely talk to you etl and let them know you want more hours.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 11, 2020)

Ask your ETL if you can be trained for and get hours in OPU or in SFS (if your store has it). Those areas seem to be where the hours are and they probably need some help. 😁


----------



## lucidtm (Apr 16, 2020)

Same. Ask to be trained for fulfillment or pickup hours people are dumping in another area.

I think beauty is cutting hours because, for the most part, they have us helping in other areas now anyway. I ran to beauty last night to zone really quickly and it was destroyed. I ended up cleaning up the aisles to reshop and never got to actually zone. I wish they'd keep at least the morning hours for us. Beauty isn't "essential" but it's sure selling like crazy (at least at our store).


----------

